# Slide 150 8.0 2013 auf 160mm umrüsten



## Kolvi (20. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zu Gabelfreigaben bei den 2013 Slide 150 Modellen.

Da meine derzeitige Gabel langsam an ihre Grenzen kommt, würde ich diese gerne durch eine PIKE RCT3 ersetzen. Sind 160mm Gabeln für die 2013 Slide 150 Modelle freigegeben?
Hat schon jemand diesen Umbau versucht? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Ein Umbau am hinterbau auf den Monarch Plus Debon Air macht wahrscheinlich ja keinen Sinn oder?

Habe in der Suche leider keine direkte Antwort gefunden!

LG Kolvi


----------



## bik3rid3r (20. August 2014)

Kolvi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zu Gabelfreigaben bei den 2013 Slide 150 Modellen.
> 
> ...



Meines Wissens gab es doch 2013 auch E-Modelle auf Basis des Slide 150 Rahmens mit 160mm FW. Sollte daher kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (20. August 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gab es doch 2013 auch E-Modelle auf Basis des Slide 150 Rahmens mit 160mm FW. Sollte daher kein Problem sein.



Das ist richtig so. Die Rahmenform ist ja auch so gebleiben. Die 2014er Modelle gibt es auch mit 150 und 160 mm Gabel. Sollte keine Probleme geben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. August 2014)

Kolvi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zu Gabelfreigaben bei den 2013 Slide 150 Modellen.
> 
> ...


160er Gabeln der neuen Einbau höhen sind ok ( F34-neueF36/160 und Pike usw. ). Gruß Bodo


----------



## RadonRico (15. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich fahre die Pike seit einiger Zeit und finde das sie eine deutliche Verbesserung zur 150er Fox Talas darstellt! 

Die Pike macht mir wahnsinnig viel Spaß und kann nur empfohlen werden....


----------



## RadonRico (15. September 2014)

Nun möchte ich mir gerne noch den Monarch Plus Debon Air ein bauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die verwendeten Buchsen des Fox Dämpfers dafür nutzen kann?


----------



## RadonRico (15. September 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild mit der Pike.


----------



## RadonRico (15. September 2014)

Das gefällt mir am besten!


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2014)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich mir gerne noch den Monarch Plus Debon Air ein bauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die verwendeten Buchsen des Fox Dämpfers dafür nutzen kann?


Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich dann eh gleich auf Huber-Buchsen wechseln. Wenn du schon besseres Ansprechverhalten willst, dann kannst auch gleich noch die 30, 40€ für die Buchsen investieren.


----------



## mw.dd (22. September 2014)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich mir gerne noch den Monarch Plus Debon Air ein bauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die verwendeten Buchsen des Fox Dämpfers dafür nutzen kann?



Passt der in den Rahmen? Wenn ja, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal schauen, ob es den in rosa gibt - passt gut zum Farbkonzept des Rades (kunterbunt)...


----------



## RadonRico (22. September 2014)

Ja danke das werde ich machen wenn die Fox Buchsen platt sind. Aber da das schon die neuen Buchsen sind, haben diese schon nen Super Ansprechverhalten. Vorausgesetz die passen dann in den Depon Air. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (22. September 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Passt der in den Rahmen? Wenn ja, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal schauen, ob es den in rosa gibt - passt gut zum Farbkonzept des Rades (kunterbunt)...


 

Ja der passt. Was heist denn hier kunterbunt? Drei Farben und nicht so eine langweilige Schleuder!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. September 2014)

Empfohlen wurde von Radon ja Tune ML. Den Debonair gibts im Aftermarket nur als MM. Relevant?


----------



## RadonRico (22. September 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Empfohlen wurde von Radon ja Tune ML. Den Debonair gibts im Aftermarket nur als MM. Relevant?




oh mann das ist ne gute frage!!!!

hat da jemand nen plan von?


----------



## Kolvi (22. September 2014)

Hi.  Welche Einbaulänge müsste der Monarch Plus denn haben? 200mmx57mm oder 216mmx57mm?


----------



## RadonRico (22. September 2014)

200x57. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## afireinside1988 (23. September 2014)

also ich hab mein 2014er Slide 150 auf Pike und Monarch+ Debonair umgebaut. Die Kombi ist top und passt auch wunderbar zum Rahmen, bringt wesentlich mehr Bergab-Performance. Der Monarch+ Debonair in Tune MM funktioniert bei meinem Gewicht (ca. 76kg fahrfertig) auch einwandfrei, bei 30% SAG sehr feinfühlig ohne durchzuschlagen, bringt vor allem auf ruppigen Wurzelteppichen mehr Traktion und Kontrolle ins Rad. Einbaumaß ist wie gesagt 200x57, Buchsen sind 22,2x8mm oben und unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (23. September 2014)

Hi danke für die Antwort. Aber wie schaut es aus bei einem Gewicht vom 93kg fahrfertig? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MEGATEC (26. Februar 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer : 
der im 150 Slide 10.0LE verbaute Dämpfer ist ein FOX FLOAT CTD Adjust in Kashima Ausführung - aber welche Version ist das ?
Die mit :
Velocity Tune M
Rebound Tune L

????

Weis das jemand ?


----------



## RadonRico (27. Februar 2015)

Kolvi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zu Gabelfreigaben bei den 2013 Slide 150 Modellen.
> 
> ...






Der Umbau ist absolute kein Problem. Ich kann es nur Empfehlen!!!


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Februar 2015)

Die Pike ist einfach so viel besser als die Revelation.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Februar 2015)

Kolvi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider finde ich keinerlei Angaben zu Gabelfreigaben bei den 2013 Slide 150 Modellen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe erst jetzt Deine Anfrage gesehen. Die 2013er 150er Slide Modelle gab es damals auch in einer E1 und E2 Version - beide hatten eine 160er Gabel vorne verbaut. Da diese Kombination auf dem Prüfstand alle Testkriterien erfüllt hat, können wir die Rahmen bis 160mm freigeben.

Gruß, Andi


----------

